# Got my reds to spawn outside.



## nataz (Mar 31, 2006)

Eggs removed from pond and in tank now.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

I was thinking about keeping my piraya in an outdoor pond during the summer too.. hell even the spring and the fall if i can heat the thing well enough.. they would probably grow damn fast and maybe even breed









Got any pics of your piranha pond?


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

Trigga said:


> I was thinking about keeping my piraya in an outdoor pond during the summer too.. hell even the spring and the fall if i can heat the thing well enough.. they would probably grow damn fast and maybe even breed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ditto!!! I want to know the specs of your pond and definitely a photo.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Pics of the pond would be great.

Moderators I think he should be banned from the site if he doesn't share his pictures with us.


----------



## nataz (Mar 31, 2006)

Off the top pf my head, I think its front to back 5 feet and around 7 feet wide. It goes down about 6.5 feet with three shelves. I have no clue how many gallons. I ended up turning my pump and all off for two weeks and let mother nature do her thing. Last few weeks we have had some crazy storms and temp pretty high. This is the only pic I have of my pond right now.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Cool now work on more pics man..I will have a pond at my next "bigger" house.


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

That's awesome! More pics please!


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

Def. more pics and updates man.


----------



## nataz (Mar 31, 2006)

Sorry no more pic's.

As for updated - the eggs turned white. I pulled my fish out of the pond due to the temp at night dropping pretty low. I didn't want to take any chances so I took them indoors. The pond I covered for now since we are have a party for my little girls third birthday, I don't need any little kids falling in.


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

Trigga said:


> I was thinking about keeping my piraya in an outdoor pond during the summer too.. hell even the spring and the fall if i can heat the thing well enough.. they would probably grow damn fast and maybe even breed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Putting them in an Outdoor pond does sound Nice, But your not gonna have that consistent Temp of 28 .
Further more , I would devistated if Some god damn Racoons came and Ate my Fish , ive seen it before.!


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

i would be hella surprised if something the size of a raccon got into my backyard.. hasnt happened yet

im not really expecting a consistent temperature either, i think that the flucuating in the tempreture and weather is what triggers breeding..

I am for sure starting this.. gonna beginning digging in march and hopefully have it ready early may after any chance of frost is gone.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

congrats on the breeding. post up some pics when the little guys hatch

the pond idea does really appeal to me too. be great to have a little shoal outside. however the only downside would be you would only be able to view them from above. which is a bit sucky. unless somehow you can fit in a small side viewing window.


----------



## wpviper (Jun 25, 2007)

6.5 feet deep







do you have to drain it to catch them?


----------



## nataz (Mar 31, 2006)

Trigga said:


> 6.5 feet deep
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The first two I scooped out before they knew what was going on. I waited till I got home from work at 7am when the water was real cold and there movement was very minimal. The third one I think caught on and caused me to drain most of the pond to find him.


----------

